# Steel Monk Tea



## e.ma

Dear friends,

could you help me to know what this "Steal Monk Tea" is? If you  are able to identify the Chinese name for it, that would also be very helpful.

謝謝你們


----------



## avlee

You must be kidding, man! 偷（和）尚茶？窃僧茶？
Never heard of that before, maybe others can give your some useful comments.


----------



## e.ma

It feels better if it sounds funny to you too, avlee 先生.


----------



## Flaminius

I think e.ma meant to spell steel in her query.  The closest real Chinese tea name is 鉄観音茶 or black Avalokitesvara tea.


----------



## e.ma

Wow, Flaminius! Sharp as always!
I'd never make that out without your help!

Thanks a lot.


----------



## avlee

观音 is largely regarded as female Buddhist (hence 'Monk' distracted me from thinking of that famous tea brand). So according to the original translation style aforementioned, I'm afraid that should be Steel Nun Tea (or Steel Kwan-yin Tea).


----------



## Ovidius

avlee said:


> 观音 is largely regarded as female Buddhist (hence 'Monk' distracted me from thinking of that famous tea brand). So according to the original translation style aforementioned, I'm afraid that should be Steel Nun Tea (or Steel Kwan-yin Tea).


 
観音 is male but usually depicted in a female form.


----------



## jedediah

鉄観音 is the name for one particular type of tea rather than a brand and I also believe 観音 is male in origination. 
That said, if the term "Steel Monk Tea" was indeed used as a translation for this variety of tea, Tony Stark a.k.a. Iron Man would burst into tears,........ for losing the competition.


----------



## samanthalee

I have found that there is a type of tea called 喇嘛贡茶。
I believe this is known as Monk's Tea. Could this be what e.ma is looking for?

I can't explain where e.ma's "steal/steel" would fit in though...hmm...

e.ma, would you be able to give us some clues? Where did you find that name?


----------



## e.ma

Thanks for your help.

dear samanthalee, I just have a few Chinese tea names in English:
Oolong
Steael Monk
White Monkey
along with other Chinese dishes names. I wish I had more context.


----------



## Mugi

e.ma said:


> Thanks for your help.
> 
> dear samanthalee, I just have a few Chinese tea names in English:
> Oolong
> Steael Monk
> White Monkey
> along with other Chinese dishes names. I wish I had more context.


Oolong: 乌龙/烏龍(茶)
Steel Monk: almost certainly 铁观音/鐵觀音(茶) Tie Guan Yin, as Flaminius has pointed out.
White Monkey: 白毛猴(茶)


----------



## e.ma

Thanks to all of you.

I'll assume 喇嘛 would more often be translated as "lama", so my Steel Monk would probably be 鐵觀音. You know, my English is not that good and I get suck with typos, trying to find a sense that could fit; you can tell I've spent hours thinking in which way might a monk be "steal"!


----------



## e.ma

I meant to write "I get s*t*uck"...


----------

